# Picture of your writing place



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Post a picture of where you sit and write.

I have the NaNoWriMo travel mug out, because to day is the first day of NaNoWriMo.

Some days I write out in the sunroom when hubby's at work or my daughter is at school. But most of the time I write here:


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

These threads are always fun.


----------



## John Ellsworth (Jun 1, 2014)

My writing site consists of a recliner in the basement. I balance my Macbook on my lap and type away. I was a lawyer with a desk for forty years and I don't do desks anymore. Except I do have a desk/treadmill where I edit. The cages are my guinea pigs. I work where I can hear them wheek and chew. Inspirational!


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Desk part of my office:


----------



## Jana DeLeon (Jan 20, 2011)

Warm weather office view.


----------



## ZamajK (Jun 8, 2014)

Jana DeLeon said:


> Warm weather office view.


Wow! you live in a Michael Mann movie? I can hear the 80s synth score in the background.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jana DeLeon (Jan 20, 2011)

zamajk said:


> Wow! you live in a Michael Mann movie? I can hear the 80s synth score in the background.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL No, just Pensacola Beach.  But it is very pretty.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Jana DeLeon said:


> LOL No, just Pensacola Beach.  But it is very pretty.


Love it! What a beautiful view.

If it's not too sunny out, I can write from my dock.


----------



## Jana DeLeon (Jan 20, 2011)

Lisa - put your laptop in a cardboard box. It cuts the glare.

#rednecksolutions


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

As you can see, I have to fight for my space!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Jana DeLeon said:


> Lisa - put your laptop in a cardboard box. It cuts the glare.
> 
> #rednecksolutions


That's a great idea! 

PS. Just after you get around the bend, there is a place (that has white sand at low tide and is under three feet of water at high tide) everyone ties up their boats and party. Some of the boats are homemade, and I lovingly call it the ******* riviera.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Boyd said:


>


Where are your pants?


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

My dream office (the laptop is strapped on the other side):


----------



## dianapersaud (Sep 26, 2013)

Jana DeLeon said:


> Warm weather office view.


I'm moving in!


----------



## Logan R. (May 13, 2011)

I have a totally dorky obsession with desks. I love seeing where people write, and watching videos of people give "desk tours" on YouTube. Maybe it's because I'm getting ready to buy a new one and remodel my office. Can't wait to see what people post!


----------



## Lorena (Jun 7, 2015)

Oooh, I'm so jealous of the views!! And the desks 

I have a lovely desk, but it's in my flat in Spain 

Here I work in the library. These London flats are so tiny...


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Lorena said:


> Oooh, I'm so jealous of the views!! And the desks
> 
> I have a lovely desk, but it's in my flat in Spain
> 
> Here I work in the library. These London flats are so tiny...


London and Spain!  Somehow I just can't feel sorry for you


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

My writing place doubles as my craft table. No, I don't actually sew anything with the sewing machine.










And this is my sons' old desk they each used in grade school. When the younger one outgrew it, I grabbed it before my husband could get rid of it. Note the stickers:


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

This is an older pic, but this is me. Battered old secretary desk (looks a lot better in the open position like this). The supports are gone so what you can't see is that the drawer is pulled out and is supporting the desk surface, LOL.

Over on the wall there we've got stickies with dialogue ideas and To Do reminders. The whiteboard is what I'm up to this month. The year-long promo calendar is around the corner, against the wall that backs that whiteboard actually.

The easel-thingy holds stuff I need to reference for what I'm working on now, or at least it does in theory. It gets cluttered and I forget to prune. Note the timer clipped to the easel, for sprints.

The binder is for my upcoming Urban Fantasy. The mermaid pic on the front my teen found for me. She's very possessive of this series, and doesn't know it's dedicated to her.

The Kindle Fire is for reading PDFs, like proofing print versions or reading certain reference books, particularly if I need to have them in front of me while I do worksheet-type stuff from them (like Take Off Your Pants).

The single pistachio shell (on the paper tray of the printer) is to open other, more recalcitrant pistachio shells. My favorite lifehack. You're welcome.

That bobblehead is Crowley, from Supernatural, because Mark Shappard is my boyfriend even though he doesn't know it. The pics on the wall are Henry Cavill, currently starring in my serial.

Above the desk is the contract for my first published short story, in 1993. Wowza. On top of the desk, hidden by the shells and whiteboard markers, is the acceptance letter, in a really cool picture frame made of elevator cable.

Great topic, Lisa. I love these kind of threads!


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

I love these threads, too.

Here is my treadmill desk. Got to have my Sonic Diet Coke (essential caffeine) and Orient Express poster for inspiration.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

This is where I do my writing, in the large room on the north side of the house with view of the pool, complete with my favourite coffee cup (empty!) my 7yo Samsung notebook and *mumblemumble* yo iPhone.










Our office on the south side of the house. Note tricky steep driveway with Jacaranda flowers (grr). This is where I use the internet and do all graphics stuff. I don't actually like writing on a massive screen like this.


----------



## The Bass Bagwhan (Mar 9, 2014)

Hmmm... Dropbox links don't seem to work. I'll try something else.


----------



## The Bass Bagwhan (Mar 9, 2014)

Try again...







and


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Jana DeLeon said:


> Warm weather office view.


Oh man, I feel too intimidated to post my drafting couch now


----------



## AjaxMinoan (Oct 30, 2011)

I think Patty Jansen has a great one. Wow, that is a nice office near palm trees. I might come in last place, with my messy room and old, bulky computer desk.
I bet people with a nice space can put out more work. I need to improve mine.


----------



## bendanarama (Jul 25, 2015)

AS is typical for me, mine is a pigsty.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

bendanarama said:


> AS is typical for me, mine is a pigsty.


Eueeeew! Tell me you don't put your lips on that cup!


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Kinda cheating since my writing place is wherever my Neo happens to be...such as Hobbiton!


----------



## bendanarama (Jul 25, 2015)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Eueeeew! Tell me you don't put your lips on that cup!


Dude, I just overfilled the cup.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

So cool to see so many inspirational spots, thanks for sharing. 



Graeme Hague said:


> Try again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those hellhounds


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Of course, this is what it looks like at the end of NaNoWriMo:


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

TromboneAl said:


> Of course, this is what it looks like at the end of NaNoWriMo:


And I thought I had a messy workspace. This wins the award, hands down.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Avis Black said:


> And I thought I had a messy workspace. This wins the award, hands down.


Yep, I don't feel so bad now, either.  
Love the dog and cats in the photos, too.


----------



## Nicole M (Nov 1, 2012)

Suddenly feeling very self-conscious about the white wall I stare at while I write. I need to up my game.


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

If it was good enough for Karl Marx it's good enough for me (British Library)

Photo from Wikimedia Commons by Takasunrise0921. Licensed under GFDL and CC BY-SA 3.0.


----------



## aimeeeasterling (Sep 22, 2014)

I didn't notice this thread in daylight or I could have taken a pretty picture outside. But, honestly, I generally prefer the comfort of my ratty old couch. Who wants an amazing external view when they're living in a fantasy world? 

(By the way, I replaced the keyboard on this laptop just last year. Clearly I type too much! The missing key was due to a goat accident.)


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

My warm weather view:


----------



## bendanarama (Jul 25, 2015)

Denise Templey said:


> White wall in front of me.
> Bendanarama, I love your two muses (birdies).


Thanks Denise! They're slightly less adorable when you find out they've chewed through the cable for your tablet keyboard!


----------



## The Bass Bagwhan (Mar 9, 2014)

Lisa Grace said:


> So cool to see so many inspirational spots, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Are those hellhounds


Great Danes, and the fellow on the right (who we've unfortunately since lost to cancer) weighed in at a mere 75 kilos.


----------



## bendanarama (Jul 25, 2015)

aimeeeasterling said:


> The missing key was due to a goat accident.


We can all stop trying - this is officially the greatest sentence ever written.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 14, 2015)

Mark Gardner said:


> I'll get down on this:


That's the set up I want. Just a nice hutch/cabinet that I can close the doors on. Sadly I'll have to suffer the Uncomfortable Chair from Hell with my netbook balanced on my lap for a while longer.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Interesting to see where people write. And to read about goat-based mishaps.  

I have no pictures to contribute because 1) I'm not good at taking pictures or uploading them, and 2) I usually just sit on my bed to write.  Or sometimes at the kitchen table.


----------



## Michael W Griffith (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## MKK (Jun 9, 2015)

I don't do well with distractions. A desk, a wall and a computer.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

MKK said:


> I don't do well with distractions. A desk, a wall and a computer.


Dunno, MKK. I could look at that guy on the water buffalo for *days*.


----------



## MKK (Jun 9, 2015)

Becca Mills said:


> Dunno, MKK. I could look at that guy on the water buffalo for *days*.


And I have...for days...in between sentences.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Anarchist (Apr 22, 2015)

ebbrown said:


>


Strange. I thought you were taller. 



Mark E. Cooper said:


>


You inspired me to buy a Jarvis standing desk this past weekend.


----------



## Stephanie Marks (Feb 16, 2015)

Ok so this is my desk. There is a large wood chest beneath it with a pillow on top which I put my feet up on. It's incredibly comfortable and mimics the feel of sitting in bed as it's the height of my chair seat. I try to keep my desk clutter free. Big monitor is great for laying out pages of research on Google and Evernote beside Scrivener. Bookshelves are directly behind me.
Then off to the right...










I have a daybed with a lap desk below a big window. When I just want to use my MacBook. I love writing in bed, it's soooo comfy. So having a "writing bed" in my office allows me to do that while staying in the mentality of "I'm here to work". Unlike writing in my actual bed which can quickly become, "I'm here to nap".

I still need art for my walls though. My office walls are very naked.


----------



## Joe Trent (Jul 13, 2014)

I sit in my chair with a laptop.


----------



## Jennifer Lewis (Dec 12, 2013)

People's desks are so neat! I guess most writers aren't as dependent on both printed and scribbled paper notes as I am. This is actually really neat for me. Sometimes papers spread onto the floor.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2015)

aimeeeasterling said:


> I didn't notice this thread in daylight or I could have taken a pretty picture outside. But, honestly, I generally prefer the comfort of my ratty old couch. Who wants an amazing external view when they're living in a fantasy world?
> 
> (By the way, I replaced the keyboard on this laptop just last year. Clearly I type too much! The missing key was due to a goat accident.)


Yours is one of the few laptops. 

I'm surprised at the number of desktop computers. My husband recently bought a new MAC desktop to replace our old MAC desktop. However, I'll never use it. I have an office, but I write with my MAC laptop in various rooms of our home, including outside and at coffee shops. I'm never in one spot for long.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Anarchist said:


> Strange. I thought you were taller.


She appears to have shaved her head and gone overboard on the lipstick, too. ;-)


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Anarchist said:


> Strange. I thought you were taller.





N. Gemini Sasson said:


> She appears to have shaved her head and gone overboard on the lipstick, too. ;-)


lol yeah...some days I feel like a monkey, some days I don't.


----------



## BlinkFarm (Oct 25, 2015)

My writing spot, which is also where I do my day job 90% of the time. The smallest room in the house, it started out with only one window, making it a dark and dismal space that I did not like to enter. So I cut a hole in the wall to let in the light/view from the back room's picture window, which you can see over the larger monitor (sort of...very sunny this morning). Then I packed it full of mid-century modern furniture, books, and lamps, and voila...a place I never want to leave!


----------



## Small Town Writer (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm getting some serious writing space envy from a lot of people here. Some day I'd like to have an office with a standing desk (and maybe a sitting one too...) and a bookshelf with my books on it and reference books for style, self-publishing tips, and whatever I need for the story I'm working on. I would have my various diplomas and awards that are currently in "safe storage" that don't see the light of day, maybe some of my favorite book covers hanging too. I'd want a big dry-erase calendar to plan out the month and keep track of my word counts for the day. I'd also have a cork board, which I have now, to pin up the million little scrap pieces of paper with story ideas on it. I'd love to have a bigger computer screen, especially when I'm doing formatting, but for now my laptop works just fine.

But that is still to come. One thing at a time...










For now, I make do with my tiny little desk in my tiny little bedroom. My latest manuscript I'm editing on the left, proofs of the books in my series on the right, my computer in the middle. Like I mentioned before, my cork board with the million scraps of paper of ideas I get throughout the day pinned, and my calendar to the left. It's not anything too spiffy, but it's mine. And it's better than what I wrote my last book on--my mother's dining room table! Hopefully sooner than later I'll have the office I want. Until then, I need to write.


----------



## Maarika (Apr 19, 2015)

This is such a cool thread! I love seeing what everyone's workplace looks like.

Here's a my small desk:









I have a laptop even though I never really take it anywhere with me and it always sits on my desk. Also my desk is pretty small so I'm trying to keep all the clutter and mess off of it, plus it gets a bit cramped when I use my (small) graphics tablet to do digital art. I guess someday I'll get a bigger desk. I have a separate table for drawing my comics but I do editing digitally once I've completed sketching and inking my art, so I still end up spending a lot of time using my laptop.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

This is so cool. I love looking at everyone's work spots. <3
TromboneAl - ROFLOL. I was hoping someone would post that pic.  

Most of the time, I use my laptop and NEO so I can move around to wherever inspires me at the moment. I do have a desk, out in what we call the third bedroom, but I rarely use it.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Maarika,

Do you use the external keyboard because you like the feel better? And do you use the laptop's touchpad for a pointing device?

My seventeen-inch laptop has also never left my desk. I like the rolltop, but had to modify it so that the laptop would fit (changed all the dividers except the on on the right):










But with a rolltop, a huge monitor isn't an option.


----------



## Maarika (Apr 19, 2015)

TromboneAl said:


> Maarika,
> 
> Do you use the external keyboard because you like the feel better? And do you use the laptop's touchpad for a pointing device?


I switched to an external keyboard to make my workplace more ergonomic because I was getting RSI symptoms. You can't really see it that well in the photo but I do have a mouse, too (I never use the touchpad on my laptop)! It's that black blob on the right side of the picture.  It looks weird because it's a vertical mouse btw. I switched over from a regular mouse also to improve the ergonomics. So far I've been happy with these changes, and even though it's still not perfect, it's way better than it was before.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Asher Ames said:


> So I cut a hole in the wall to let in the light/view from the back room's picture window, which you can see over the larger monitor (sort of...very sunny this morning). Then I packed it full of mid-century modern furniture, books, and lamps, and voila...a place I never want to leave!


I cannot emphasise enough the importance of natural light in your working space. I have glass doors in my office that open onto my patio overlooking the koi pond, but more importantly I have skylights in the roof. The Velux windows stay closed much of the time (England is wet and cold most of the time) but they let in tons of light. Standing in here is like standing outside, it's so natural.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Just bought a new house. This boxed-off area is going to be my office. Note the lack of any way to keep out children ...


----------



## cjglos (Sep 9, 2015)

I'd love to post a picture but can't see how to. Any techie people out there who can help??


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

cjglos said:


> I'd love to post a picture but can't see how to. Any techie people out there who can help??


A good way is to join imgur.com (free). You can upload a picture to imgur, the copy the link and paste it here, via the "Insert Image" button you see when you are in Preview mode.


----------



## Anarchist (Apr 22, 2015)

Becca Mills said:


> Just bought a new house. This boxed-off area is going to be my office. Note the lack of any way to keep out children ...


Congrats on the new house!

Funny... I looked at the pic and thought "Wait. There's no door. How's Becca going to keep people from disturbing her?" But it sounds like you're going in with both eyes open.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

cjglos said:


> I'd love to post a picture but can't see how to. Any techie people out there who can help??


I upload my photos from my phone to my Facebook page, then copy the jpeg image from over there. Sometimes it takes a minute to find the .jpeg part.


----------



## bendanarama (Jul 25, 2015)

Becca Mills said:


> Just bought a new house. This boxed-off area is going to be my office. Note the lack of any way to keep out children ...


May I introduce you to the USB missile launcher... http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dream-Cheeky-908-Thunder-Missile/dp/B00501M2DW


----------



## Anarchist (Apr 22, 2015)

bendanarama said:


> May I introduce you to the USB missile launcher... http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dream-Cheeky-908-Thunder-Missile/dp/B00501M2DW


lol The design of that beast is great. The sound effects are a bonus.


----------



## Tommy Muncie (Dec 8, 2014)

I love pic threads

My desk:










Yes it IS always that tidy. I can't stand mess. Just CAN'T.

I sometimes write on my laptop in bed, first thing in the morning. Same room as the desk's in, but I call it my 'alternative office':










A close up of my bookcase, adjacent to my desk:


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

dat lava lamp doe


----------



## Anarchist (Apr 22, 2015)

Jim Johnson said:


> dat lava lamp doe


Lava lamp + Bonamassa = win


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Anarchist said:


> Lava lamp + Bonamassa = win


Not to mention WATCHMEN and Dumas. Serious win, Tommy.


----------



## Anarchist (Apr 22, 2015)

Jim Johnson said:


> Not to mention WATCHMEN and Dumas. Serious win, Tommy.


Eagle eyes. I totally missed that.










I dig Alan Moore.


----------



## Tommy Muncie (Dec 8, 2014)

Well thanks guys...the lava lamp was a Christmas present from my parents fourteen years ago...when I found it in their attic earlier this year I couldn't believe it still worked. Guess it goes with being a Grateful Dead fan....if you're a big enough geek for the sounds you can probably spot where my Dead vinyl is on that shelf from the spines. But yeah, Watchmen is cool too. I'll admit I watched the film first.

The Count of Monte Cristo is my favourite book. Yeah I'm a sci-fi writer, yeah I've got almost a whole shelf there that's Hamilton, but Dumas was the great epic writer for me, along with Clavell (Gai Jin, although Shogun is the masterpiece for me.) I actually started out in 2010, trying to write an answer to Monte Cristo by doing a prison break in space.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

bendanarama said:


> May I introduce you to the USB missile launcher... http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dream-Cheeky-908-Thunder-Missile/dp/B00501M2DW


LOL. Are you kidding?? That thing is the biggest kid magnet ever. I'd never get rid of them!


----------



## KGorman (Feb 6, 2011)

I alternate between here and the couch, but this is my main space. Just moved in a couple months ago. To the right you can see part of the room's bed, which currently functions as a shelving unit.

Here's the warm weather view:










...in Taiwan, it's always a warm weather view. The fan is essential.


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

It has taken me a while to get round to this, partly because I'm spending every spare minute trying to keep up with my NaNo word count. I write in a corner of the conservatory, almost in the garden - which is currently looking a little like the rain forest but without the warmth. Not sure if this image link will work - may have to try again!
https://mccallumogilvy.files.wordpress.com/2015/11/writing-place.jpg?w=470


----------



## Tommy Donbavand (Jan 23, 2015)

Here's mine. Pictures taken when I first set the room up. It's not this tidy now...


----------



## scott.marmorstein (May 26, 2015)

Most days I don't sit here, but I did write 10k words in one day, finishing up my first novel a couple years ago in this very chair--with an older laptop. I still sit here on occasion to write, I got a lot of good juju working here.


----------



## Lukeofkondor (Jul 15, 2015)

Currently living in a tiny flat in London so my writing spaces consist of my bed, the floor next to my bed, a deck chair our tiny balcony (when weather permits), the kitchen table, but mostly in cafes around the city. Currently sat in a cafe next to Saville Row. 

I like to move around though. I find myself getting bored in the same spaces. I like to write until I tire of a cafe, go for a walk and then find somewhere new.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Tommy Donbavand said:


>


The alphabet reference sheet is a good touch.


----------



## Michael Ryder (Feb 11, 2015)

My favorite writing spot.

Neighborhood Cafe + Laptop + Coffee + Time = Writing.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Any more of these? Anyone writing on a yacht (Hugh?)


----------



## P.T. Phronk (Jun 6, 2014)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Any more of these? Anyone writing on a yacht (Hugh?)


Not exactly a yacht, but here's the wintery wonderland view from my couch while my office remains in the middle of renovations (I prefer to spend my weekends writing rather than painting). If you look closely, you can see one my squirrel muses.


----------



## missypyxi (Jan 23, 2015)

Here's mine. I just got the desk on Amazon a couple of months ago with mural painting money. The painting is a remnant that I painted in college. I also have my color-changing Scentsy so stuff smells good, and my therapy light so I don't get cranky with S.A.D. in the wintertime. I've settled into the author role pretty well, I think!

PS the laptop being turned off is symbolism for my current stint of writers block.


----------



## Bickernicks (Dec 18, 2015)

Did I mention I like to multi-task?  (but not when I'm writing)


----------



## mach 5 (Dec 5, 2015)

Logan R. said:


> I have a totally dorky obsession with desks. I love seeing where people write, and watching videos of people give "desk tours" on YouTube. Maybe it's because I'm getting ready to buy a new one and remodel my office. Can't wait to see what people post!


Darn it, Logan, I did not need to know there's a video genre of desk tours. I already spend too much time looking at offices/desks on pinterest!

Also, I'm extremely jealous of some of the locations/room features, Jana, Lisa and Trombone Al (ETA Patty and Joe Trent) among the notable ones. And Bickernicks' is giving me hardware envy.


----------



## JV (Nov 12, 2013)

Straight from my Instagram, for your viewing pleasure, is my writing zone: coffee, laptop, and lake view.

https://instagram.com/p/BAGDGNwwb3O/


----------



## paigemarcella (Sep 1, 2015)

(My life inside a Crate & Barrel catalog.)

Enjoying the dreary view of rainy season in Oakland while working at the dining room table. And yes, my Christmas lights are still up outside.


----------



## genemckyle (Jun 26, 2015)

Jana DeLeon said:


> Warm weather office view.


As soon as I saw this I KNEW it was near where I live. I live in Navarre. Not on the water though! Had brunch at the Grand Marlin today!


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

I just stumbled upon this thread. Love it! Here's mine:










This is it! This is where I spend most of my day and where I've written both of my books. Fortunately, it's a sunny morning. I took the pictures just five minutes ago.

It was always my dream to have a home-office, even before I became a writer. So when we moved into our new apartment this instantly became my favorite room in the house. I've always wanted a map of the world in my office. I feel like it really expands the space. Ioana and I love traveling, so all I have to do is look at the map and it will instantly put me in a good mood. I also wanted a bar, but that's not happening!

I have the window to my left for natural sunlight all day long and Picky's cage to my right for company. She's currently out doing her morning laps. Hanging on the wall behind me is a drawing of myself having drinks with Danny Trejo, Bolo Yeung and Billy Drago. It was a present from my best friend for my twentieth birthday. The flag, a gift from my in-laws, is there to inspire me to become the most widely-read Romanian author of all time (always aim high, right?). The funny looking shrub is an Australian Callistemon Laevis named Ted. In the warm months, it sits on the balcony, which you can reach through the door you can kind of see on the right side of the picture. Behind me, there's also a poster of the Uncanny X-men (my passion for reading and writing started with comic books, so it's nice to have a small reminder) as well as printouts of fan mail -D) and other inspiring and motivating feedback. Opposite my desk and facing it stands Ioana's desk, on her half of the office. 
Picky finished her morning laps and is now resting, so I figured I'd also post a picture of the usual view from my chair.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

Good God! Someone please tell me how to scale down the images.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Andrei Cherascu said:


> Good God! Someone please tell me how to scale down the images.


Photoshop. I make mine 1200 wide. works for Facebook too (1200x 628 for FB)


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Photoshop. I make mine 1200 wide. works for Facebook too (1200x 628 for FB)


Oh, I figured there'd be a way to do it directly in the thread. This is the way I'd uploaded them to my website. I'll go make the change, then.

Update: Done! Thanks, Mark.


----------



## TommyHill (Dec 21, 2015)

I am so incredibly envious of all these fantastic places you guys write from. I'm usually either on my terribly-uncomfortable living room couch, or my big, fluffy recliner in the cold basement. Those are my go-to spots, but I'm looking to upgrade the office (or at least clean it and get a half-way comfortable chair in there) soon.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm still trying to work out a decent dog-proof writing space, since Eccleston grew big enough to get up on tables...


----------



## Talbot (Jul 14, 2015)

My horribly uncomfortable chair? It broke. The cheap replacement? It broke, too. When I get a giant bean bag I'll be happy and post pictures of that.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

alawston said:


> I'm still trying to work out a decent dog-proof writing space, since Eccleston grew big enough to get up on tables...


Now this post needs a picture!


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll post a photo of the new set-up, as soon as we can arrange one!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Andrei Cherascu said:


> Oh, I figured there'd be a way to do it directly in the thread. This is the way I'd uploaded them to my website. I'll go make the change, then.
> 
> Update: Done! Thanks, Mark.


There is. Just put a height tag in with the img tag. Something like "height=200." Press preview to see if that gets you want you want. If not, adjust the number.


----------



## m_d_reynolds (Jul 9, 2011)

Tommy Donbavand said:


>


DALEKS!


----------



## Cxxxxxxx (May 30, 2015)

These are all so cool! Am I the only person writing from a semi-truck? My husband drives, I sit in the passenger seat and write. The laptop is strapped to the dash with a piece of refrigerator shelf over the keyboard to keep the cats from doing any writing. Wireless keyboard and mouse (and sometimes cat) on the lap. Internet happens via wifi hotspot on an iPhone that has 4g coverage almost everywhere but Missouri.










The view varies daily, since we could be anywhere in the lower 48. Recently, it mostly looks like this. Would someone please send spring soon?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

Thread is making me envious. But I just ordered a new desk, keyboard, and desk items which will hopefully improve my writing as my 6'2 frame can't fit in my current desk(Friend gave it to me). Will post it here when it comes in.


----------



## MKK (Jun 9, 2015)

Christina Ochs said:


> These are all so cool! Am I the only person writing from a semi-truck? My husband drives, I sit in the passenger seat and write. The laptop is strapped to the dash with a piece of refrigerator shelf over the keyboard to keep the cats from doing any writing. Wireless keyboard and mouse (and sometimes cat) on the lap. Internet happens via wifi hotspot on an iPhone that has 4g coverage almost everywhere but Missouri.


I don't know if you're the only one but it seems pretty clear that location should never be used as an excuse to 'not write'.

And that photo of the evergreens covered in snow is very cool.


----------



## missypyxi (Jan 23, 2015)

Andrei Cherascu said:


> Good God! Someone please tell me how to scale down the images.


Add this: img width=400]link to image here[/img]

But put a [ bracket in front of the first img.


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

Cool thread.

I have too many pics, so here:

http://www.randallwoodauthor.com/making-porn/


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

Bishoppess said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> The spare room I took over as my office. Laptop for writing, desktop for gaming and other things. And those are NOT all the books in the room. More behind the door itself.


For some reason, I love that there is a pumpkin on your top shelf.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Randall Wood said:


> Cool thread.
> 
> I have too many pics, so here:
> 
> http://www.randallwoodauthor.com/making-porn/


W ... O ... W ... !


----------



## Lauren P. (Jul 3, 2014)

Randall Wood said:


> Cool thread.
> 
> I have too many pics, so here:
> 
> http://www.randallwoodauthor.com/making-porn/


What a fabulous project and incredible result! You also have a small cat and a large dog--I hope they get along.


----------



## Cxxxxxxx (May 30, 2015)

Bishoppess said:


> This is the most awesome way to write EVER. Congratulations, you win!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Haha, thanks! It has its moments of frustration, but overall it's great fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cxxxxxxx (May 30, 2015)

Randall Wood said:


> Cool thread.
> 
> I have too many pics, so here:
> 
> http://www.randallwoodauthor.com/making-porn/


Incredible. I love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

Mark Gardner said:


> I just disposed of a Seagate external drive just like yours!


Ha... Seagate... connecting people.  I think I had it for almost ten years now. I keep all my work on three separate external HDDs which I constantly synchronize. The internal HDD is just for the OS, in case anything ever happens.



Bishoppess said:


> This is the most awesome way to write EVER. Congratulations, you win!


Can anyone top this? Anyone writing off the back of a Harley?

Also, thanks for the info about re-sizing pictures directly in the thread, guys. It's much simpler.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 14, 2015)

Mark Gardner said:


> Since you gave an update, I guess I should too...


*dreamy sigh*

Still lovin' it.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 14, 2015)

Randall Wood said:


> Cool thread.
> 
> I have too many pics, so here:
> 
> http://www.randallwoodauthor.com/making-porn/


Droooool. I love it. And thanks for the link to Bookshelf Porn. (Try explaining that link in your work folder.)


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

Jessie G. Talbot said:


> Droooool. I love it. And thanks for the link to Bookshelf Porn. (Try explaining that link in your work folder.)


Thanks, that whole project took me eight months of part-time work. At least we don't have 60 boxes of books sitting in the spare bedroom anymore. My wife is a saint, she let me do this BEFORE doing the kitchen. I'm thinking I'll keep her. 

Whats funny is that the desk is an eight foot long monster and I still manage to fill it up with clutter. For Christmas she got me a red Swingline stapler (the one from Office Space) and now I get asked everyday if I've seen it.

This thread is great, I hope we keep it going.


----------



## mach 5 (Dec 5, 2015)

Randall Wood said:


> Cool thread.
> 
> I have too many pics, so here:
> 
> http://www.randallwoodauthor.com/making-porn/


I've seen similar commercial 2x6 shelves, but this is totally awesome. Our house is up for sale and we are living in a lease X states away, but I'm saving copies of your pictures for when we are back to our own space as my husband builds our shelving, too.


----------



## Andrew Dorn (Dec 30, 2015)

Public library (suburb of Montreal) with my trusty MacBook Air.


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

mach 5 said:


> I've seen similar commercial 2x6 shelves, but this is totally awesome. Our house is up for sale and we are living in a lease X states away, but I'm saving copies of your pictures for when we are back to our own space as my husband builds our shelving, too.


Great, another husband who hates me. 

Kidding, kidding, if he wants to know how I did it just shoot me a message.

Let's see some more! Who has a treadmill desk?


----------



## CarmenShea (Jan 18, 2016)

Ugh! So jealous of everyone's writing spaces! I miss having my own writing nook. As a backpacker it's exceedingly hard to get so much as a quite spot to lay down my laptop let alone a space you can really get motivated to write. My best bet these days is rocking up at the local library and commandeering a desk!  As much as I'm loving travelling, I almost can't wait till I get my own place again!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I don't have a really good view, so I over compensate with gadgets


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

Before:









After:


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

Andrei Cherascu said:


> Picky finished her morning laps and is now resting, so I figured I'd also post a picture of the usual view from my chair.


I love her.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

lilywhite said:


> I love her.


She's the best!  She and I have been sharing an office for 5 and a half years, since my wife and I moved in together. She'll be seven years young in March. My wife bought her from a pet shop when she was just four weeks old. Here's a picture of her on the day we brought her home:










I've grown incredibly attached to her, especially in the last three years, since I've been doing this full-time and we're practically together all day long. We're inseparable. She follows me around like a puppy. Whenever she wants to rest, like she does in the first picture I posted, she leans against the desk in such a way as to always keep me in sight. I can't tell you how much it helped having her around. Whenever I feel down or exhausted, I just have to play with her for five minutes and I'm instantly energized. She's a sweetheart.


----------



## DanaG (Feb 13, 2011)

Becca Mills said:


> Just bought a new house. This boxed-off area is going to be my office. Note the lack of any way to keep out children ...


You need to build a moat and stock it with alligators, pronto! I hear electric fences work well too.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

DanaG said:


> You need to build a moat and stock it with alligators, pronto! I hear electric fences work well too.


I'm afraid the best I can do is line up a bunch of these dino model guys in the doorway ...


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

Andrei Cherascu said:


> She's the best!  She and I have been sharing an office for 5 and a half years, since my wife and I moved in together. She'll be seven years young in March. My wife bought her from a pet shop when she was just four weeks old. Here's a picture of her on the day we brought her home:


Awwwwww!!!



> She follows me around like a puppy. Whenever she wants to rest, like she does in the first picture I posted, she leans against the desk in such a way as to always keep me in sight. I can't tell you how much it helped having her around. Whenever I feel down or exhausted, I just have to play with her for five minutes and I'm instantly energized.


I have a cat that serves this function!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Christina Ochs said:


> These are all so cool! Am I the only person writing from a semi-truck? My husband drives, I sit in the passenger seat and write. The laptop is strapped to the dash with a piece of refrigerator shelf over the keyboard to keep the cats from doing any writing. Wireless keyboard and mouse (and sometimes cat) on the lap. Internet happens via wifi hotspot on an iPhone that has 4g coverage almost everywhere but Missouri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mary C. Findley writes while her hubby drives their semi. http://www.amazon.com/Mary-C.-Findley/e/B005SVXQW0/ I know her through another writer's group.


----------



## angela65 (Oct 8, 2014)

Christina Ochs said:


> These are all so cool! Am I the only person writing from a semi-truck? My husband drives, I sit in the passenger seat and write. The laptop is strapped to the dash with a piece of refrigerator shelf over the keyboard to keep the cats from doing any writing. Wireless keyboard and mouse (and sometimes cat) on the lap. Internet happens via wifi hotspot on an iPhone that has 4g coverage almost everywhere but Missouri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can sorta/kind of relate. My husband travels all over the USA with his job. We live in an RV full time with 2 spoiled, large dogs. I don't write while on the road, though. I'm following behind in the jeep!

Love the view you got there. We just got our fill of snow for awhile ourselves.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Love all the pics of bookshelves in your offices. 
My hubby built some for me for Mother's Day  four years ago in our spare bedroom (just one wall though). I'm in the midst of redoing our bedroom and have two large bookcases for which I've bought paint. I'm getting ready to donate some books to my daughter's school library like her collection of Nancy Drew books, and her complete Lemony Snicket collection.  She no longer wants them.  I'm getting rid of some I'll never read again like my Odd Thomas series. I just don't have room! It's always been my dream to have a library room but hubby isn't thrilled with turning the spare bedroom into one (I'd love all the walls covered with bookcases), where as I would do it. 

Love the bunny pics too. I have one! A dwarf Netherland albino named Snow.


----------



## Scratchy_Bitey (Nov 28, 2013)

I love this thread! I find it oddly fascinating. 
I'm moving house next weekend and I finally have a spare room to renovate into a home office. I'm totally going to pimp it out.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

Lisa Grace said:


> Love the bunny pics too. I have one! A dwarf Netherland albino named Snow.


Another Netherland dwarf? You just have to post a picture!  Let us meet Snow.



Scratchy_Bitey said:


> I'm totally going to pimp it out.


There's our next reality show: Pimp my Writing Space! Instead of Xzibit, it could be hosted by Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Cxxxxxxx (May 30, 2015)

Lisa Grace said:


> Mary C. Findley writes while her hubby drives their semi. http://www.amazon.com/Mary-C.-Findley/e/B005SVXQW0/ I know her through another writer's group.


Thanks, I'll check her out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cxxxxxxx (May 30, 2015)

angela65 said:


> I can sorta/kind of relate. My husband travels all over the USA with his job. We live in an RV full time with 2 spoiled, large dogs. I don't write while on the road, though. I'm following behind in the jeep!
> 
> Love the view you got there. We just got our fill of snow for awhile ourselves.


Awesome! We'll probably RV it once we're done trucking. It's quite a cushy life for pets. Our cats are spoiled rotten too.

That view was Oregon 140 right after Christmas. My parents took it today and said it looked exactly the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChelseaAuthorPromotions (Apr 23, 2014)

Am I the only one too horrified to post my writing space at the moment?! I think any OCD writers would seriously have a problem with my desktop. Currently in front of me I have two empty soda cans (which I'll throw away next time I get up) a bottle of water for when baby Fate wakes up and needs a feed, her big thing of formula, Chex Mix, Airborne immunity pills, a mini Bath and body lotion, Halls Breezers, a roll of toilet paper for my nose, a lindor truffle, Mike & Ikes, a pad with my multi Author party coming up with all authors who are participating. 

That's just in FRONT of my desk...to the right is my pen holder, a printer with a file holder above it, three clipboards in front of printer. In front of printer I have a kitty bed with blanket that my demon cat Bastian likes to sleep in (wrap around desk) to the right of the kitty bed I have my sound machine for when I sleep at night (near the bed) a spray bottle with water for said demon kitty, a bracelet and my phone. Don't get me started on whats ABOVE my desk as well..... I try to keep it clean but whenever I do get it clean hubby throws crap on here too and then its a mess....which is weird because he's totally OCD about messiness but yet he contributes to it if its my desk?! *growls*  

I won't take a picture now...but maybe in a few days after I meet a writing deadline I'll take a picture of it clean and come back with it LOL


----------



## Talbot (Jul 14, 2015)

JalexM said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much better!


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

I thought it was time, that I finally posted here.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Randall Wood said:


> Cool thread.
> 
> I have too many pics, so here:
> 
> http://www.randallwoodauthor.com/making-porn/


Just ... wow. You really need a Pinterest button.


----------



## jasonbladd (Dec 22, 2015)

This was me recording my audiobook in a trailer next to an airport without power under a blanket with no air conditioning in the Arizona desert in August. Hence the sweat. The sessions didn't last long. Had to record between planes on final approach


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Here is one of Snow. 
She's six now. I bought her from a breeder when she was two after she produced two litters with only one bunny each. I just took this photo. She has the pink nose and eyes, just like all albino bunnies. She weighs about six pounds. Very temperamental. I think whoever wrote _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_, must have owned one. When her ears are up, beware!


----------



## MelodieRochelle (Jan 4, 2016)

I am extremely jealous of all these other author offices LOL. All my picture would consist of is a laptop sitting on a stained couch in the living room.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

MelodieRochelle said:


> I am extremely jealous of all these other author offices LOL. All my picture would consist of is a laptop sitting on a stained couch in the living room.


What she said.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

Lisa Grace said:


> Here is one of Snow.
> She's six now. I bought her from a breeder when she was two after she produced two litters with only one bunny each. I just took this photo. She has the pink nose and eyes, just like all albino bunnies. She weighs about six pounds. Very temperamental. I think whoever wrote _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_, must have owned one. When her ears are up, beware!


She is gorgeous!  Tell her Picky says hello from across the pond. KBoards - connecting Netherland dwarves. I love it! 

Picky actually isn't very temperamental... more like passive-aggressive sometimes  I wonder if that has anything to do with the fact that she's never had kits. I think I read somewhere that, once they start breeding, their personality changes.


----------



## JLCarver (Sep 13, 2015)

Deleted. My words are not yours.


----------



## C T Sinclair (Mar 1, 2016)

I just wanted to bump this up because I love seeing these pictures of workspaces. I currently do most of my writting at work, but once I have a work space set up I will probably post a picture


----------



## Mjcaan (Aug 22, 2013)

Logan R. said:


> I have a totally dorky obsession with desks. I love seeing where people write, and watching videos of people give "desk tours" on YouTube. Maybe it's because I'm getting ready to buy a new one and remodel my office. Can't wait to see what people post!


I'm thinking about remodeling my office as well. What kind of desk did you settle on?


----------



## Trans-Human (Apr 22, 2015)

I have sorely missed this thread .. :3


----------



## bendanarama (Jul 25, 2015)

My new writing spot - complete with writing buddies!


----------



## benlovejoy (Feb 28, 2016)

This is known as the OCDesk for obvious reasons. I hate wires with a passion, so a friend built me a bespoke desk with all the wires disappearing out of sight as quickly as possible. Beneath the rear of the desk is a shelf holding all the power bricks, external hard drives, USB hub, etc.


----------



## mach 5 (Dec 5, 2015)

Your friend did a wonderful job, *Benlovejoy*! I've been trying to nudge my husband toward making me a butcher block type of desk (how your 2x4s are pieced together from different sized pieces). I love the metal legs, too -- another touch that I want added.

You said "bespoke" - does that mean you're in the UK? (It's not all that common in the US) - I'm asking because I wonder where he sourced the legs from 

*Bendanarama* - do they whisper plot suggestions?


----------



## benlovejoy (Feb 28, 2016)

mach 5 said:


> Your friend did a wonderful job, *Benlovejoy*! [...] You said "bespoke" - does that mean you're in the UK? (It's not all that common in the US) - I'm asking because I wonder where he sourced the legs from


He certainly did! Yes, I'm in the UK.

I found the legs on Amazon by searching 'table legs' - took a while to find ones I really liked, but it wasn't a quick project so that was ok. They had to be hollow because the whole desk is powered from a single socket which feeds a power cable in through the bottom of the left front leg, along a duct to the rear under-shelf and then feeds power blocks from there.


----------



## Zaitsev (Feb 21, 2016)

My writing space right now is the edge of a bed -- and you don't want to see that. I do have a small table in my room, but I can't use that just now, as we have a relative staying -- we can't put her in here, as there's only room for a (very uncomfortable) bed. All the other rooms have someone in them -- we are massively pushed for space. I think it might be helping my writing -- ha...


----------



## bendanarama (Jul 25, 2015)

mach 5 said:


> *Bendanarama* - do they whisper plot suggestions?


NOTHING about those two involves whispering


----------



## mach 5 (Dec 5, 2015)

bendanarama said:


> NOTHING about those two involves whispering


Squawk SQUAWK!


----------



## JV (Nov 12, 2013)

I took this shot from my desk. No filters. Just a perfect moment. The gondola tour boats have started running.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

gorgeous, JV!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

benlovejoy said:


> This is known as the OCDesk for obvious reasons. I hate wires with a passion, so a friend built me a bespoke desk with all the wires disappearing out of sight as quickly as possible. Beneath the rear of the desk is a shelf holding all the power bricks, external hard drives, USB hub, etc.


I also hate cables, but I just put up with them using the cable tidy plastic covering. I recently found these which are really handy. Why no one though of zips up cable tidy before I don' know!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0096PUZ7S


----------



## benlovejoy (Feb 28, 2016)

Yes, I used something similar before, so at least it was one thick cable from power point to desk, but I love the desk I have now!


----------



## H.G. Suren (Jan 23, 2012)

Folks, here my workplace. It's not that nice as the ones I saw here .


----------



## Benjamin Douglas (Aug 1, 2015)

Bumping bc this is one of my favorite threads, and bc I have a pic!










My writing place is a work-in-progress, sort of like my writing habit--but there she is. Sorry that she's a bit of a mess right now. Too many cables! The mics are there bc I also record my podcast (The Book Speaks Podcast. Shameless self-promotion. Shameless!) here. My *favorite* thing about it is how I've appropriated Max's cat-tower to store my audio interface. Don't worry, he has plenty of other kitty furniture


----------



## Benjamin Douglas (Aug 1, 2015)

jasonbladd said:


> This was me recording my audiobook in a trailer next to an airport without power under a blanket with no air conditioning in the Arizona desert in August. Hence the sweat. The sessions didn't last long. Had to record between planes on final approach


That sounds extraordinarily nightmarish! You, sir, are an American hero.


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

MelodieRochelle said:


> I am extremely jealous of all these other author offices LOL. All my picture would consist of is a laptop sitting on a stained couch in the living room.


Me too! I do all my work on a little black thing I perch on my lap, with my tablet on top of that. Yep, I do all my work on a tablet, not a computer, although I have to transfer everything to my laptop computer when I publish with my Vellum. I love typing on my tablet, because it has a bluetooth keyboard that's tiny and I can type like the wind on that thing.


----------



## Captain Cranky (Jun 29, 2016)

*This post has been removed by the author in response to Verticalscope's over-reaching TOS*


----------



## lastromantic49 (Feb 3, 2017)

Becca Mills said:


> Just bought a new house. This boxed-off area is going to be my office. Note the lack of any way to keep out children ...


You could check out the movie "Support Your Local Sheriff" for ideas on that! &#128526;

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy Muncie (Dec 8, 2014)

Forgot about this one...I've moved out of the place I took my last pics in, so here's one of the new place. The white desk is in storage because there's no room for it so now I just write on my bed or the kitchen table, but the lavalamp made it here!



On another note, I hate Photobucket. Like seriously LOATHE it almost as much as I loathe it when sales assistants call me 'love' or 'darling.' If it isn't the slow speed of uploads even on a fast connection its the number of popups blocking my photos when I try to click on them. I'd rather stick my head in a microwave than keep on using that @!$%ing site.

Someone recommend me a good alternative PLEASE!


----------

